
The Physics of Tea Leaves Floating Upstream - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-strange-physics-of-tea-leaves-floating-upstream
======
pierrec
In short, " _floating particles can travel upstream as much as 1 cm up a
waterfall and several metres up a channel against a downstream fluid flow._ "
(this is from the actual paper and not even mentioned in TFA despite it being
the subject. Thanks, Nautilus...)

It's surprising that such an easily observable and probably very frequent
effect wasn't described in detail until 2013! Though I'd guess this effect has
already been mastered and used since times immemorial by freshwater fish and
other current-riding creatures. Either way I'll make sure to blame the
Bianchini effect whenever my kettle is full of leaves (why does the article
insist on calling him Bianchi instead of Bianchini? Am I missing something
cultural with last name contraction?)

